# Planung für den Alpencross



## Colliz1000 (1. Januar 2013)

Hy,
mein Mann und ich planen für September 2013 unseren ersten Alpencross mit Fahrtwind oder Joko, da diese Anbieter parallel zwei unterschiedliche Level anbieten.

- Habt Ihr mit diesen Anbietern schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
- Wie sah Eure Vorbereitung aus (Training, bessere Ernährung ) etc.?
- Benötigt man wirklich wasserdichte Schuhe (Flußdurchquerung etc.)
- Wird wirklich auf die langsameren Fahrer gewartet, oder hechtet man dauernd hinterher
- Wurde bei Euch die Tour aufgrund sehr schlechten Wetters schon einmal abgesagt (Gewitter!)

Ich bin diesbezüglich sehr unsicher, da ich am Berg immer noch sehr langsam bin, obwohl ich schon seit Jahren regelmäßig MTB/Rennrad fahre und nicht wirklich schneller werde. Mein Ausdauerfähigkeit ist sehr gut. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich dieses Jahr 40 werde und erst mit 35 mit dem Sport angefangen habe. 

Für Infos und Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar.

LG
Nicole


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Januar 2013)

hallo!

Mit Fahrwind haben wir bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, sind auch schon eine Kombitour gefahren! Kann ich wirklich empfehlen!
- Vorbereitung: das übliche eben  Fahren fahren fahren, auch mit schwerem Rucksack unterwegs sein.
- wasserdichte Schuhe: nein, aber wasserdichte Socken habe ich bisher bei jedem Alpencross gebrauchen können! Auch wenn es einfach mal kalt wird!
- langsame Fahrer: keine Sorge! 
- schlechtes Wetter: Absage nein, aber die Tour wurde durchaus an das Wetter angepasst und ggf. gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simply-out (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Nicole,

Fahrtechnik heisst üben üben üben... wenn Du also im September fährst solltest Du im Frühjahr ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs (Einsteiger, Aufbaukurs) buchen... 
Dann solltest Du regelmässig fahren, das schult die Ausdauer, das Handling und eben die Fahrtechnik ... mehr Fahrspass und weniger Angst...

Wenn es ein guter Reiseanbieter ist (ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit den beiden genannten) dann sollte die Ausschreibung so gut sein, dass Du sicher buchen kannst, wenn Du eine gesunde Selbsteinschätzung hast. I. d. R. - wenn es erfahrene Guides sind - wird natürlich gewartet und das Tempo und die Strecke der Gruppe angepasst (d. h. dem schwächsten Gruppenmitglied). 
Ich kann Dir empfehlen, solltest Du das Gefühl haben hinterher zu hechten, Dich VORNE an den Guide zu heften, das macht schon viel aus! Jeder fährt bergauf SEIN Tempo! Die schnelleren müssen eben oben warten! Die Pause beginnt, wenn der letzte da ist!!! Das sollte auch allen Teilnehmern, die eine Gruppentour buchen klar sein... 

Zum Wetter: auch hier gilt: Wenn es gute und erfahrene Guides sind, wissen sie wann sie mit Euch welche Strecke fahren können. Meist gibt es noch Alternativ-Routen. Aber das Wetter kann halt nicht im voraus geplant werden. Jegliches "Wetter" gehört zu den Alpen, also rechnet auch mal mit widrigen Umständen ... das gehört dazu!

Viel Spass bei der Vorbereitung, viel Vorfreude und eine tolle Tour!


----------



## Colliz1000 (2. Januar 2013)

Danke für die bisherigen Infos!

Mit den wasserdichten Socken auch eine Alternative, aber mit Sicherheit tyrisch warm, wenn das Wetter sommerlich schön sein sollte 
Gäbe auch noch die Möglichkeit von wasserdichten Überziehern.  Ist echt nicht einfach, sich für wasserdichte Schuhe, Socken oder Überzieher zu entscheiden. Das Problem ist, dass ich prima Schuhe habe, mit einer gute Sohle zum laufen, sind halt nur nicht wasserdicht. Muss man sich echt noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
  @Melanie
Schlechtes Wetter ist klar, da muss man mit rechnen, leider . Aber ich meinte eher starke Unwetter, Wintereinbruch etc. Aber die Guides werden das schon managen 

Fahrtechnikkurse ist klar, aber da ich keine Anfängerin bin, habe ich diverse Kurse schon hinter mir. Mit der Technik das klappt ganz gut... Üben muss man eh immer mal wieder, vor allem nach dem Winterschlaf 

Hat sonst Jemand Erfahrungen mit Joko, die kämen nämlich in die nähere Auswahl .....

Danke
Nicole


----------



## Colliz1000 (2. Januar 2013)

Um noch mal auf das Thema Fahrtechnik zurückzukommen 
Ich finde es echt eine Marktlücke, dass die Alpenüberquerungen mit geringen Kilometern und Geschwindigkeit auch immer gleich heißen, dass man mehr oder weniger nur auf Radwegen dahinrollt. Nur weil man nicht so schnell unterwegs ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass man nicht in der Lage ist, technischere Trails zu bewältigen. Das ist ja auch meist bei angebotenen Touren der Fall. 

Ist Euch das auch schon aufgefallen, bzw. habst Ihr Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

LG
Nicole


----------



## Bea5 (2. Januar 2013)

Hi Nicole,

ich kann zwar zu Deinen beiden Anbietern nichts sagen, aber ich bin 2011 mit
 SportsIn team (SIT) http://www.sportsinteam.de/reisen/ von Garmisch zum Gardasee gefahren. 2 Level, die sich abds. im gemeinsamen Hotel wieder trafen.
Ich fahre seit 2008 mal mehr mal weniger MTB...habe mehrere Trainigs absolviert, bin am Berg WIRKLICH die langsamste, aber durch meine Ausdauer habe ich alle Etappen geschafft. 

Es hat bei SIT keiner gemeckert, alle nett und freundlich, hilfsbereit und alles in allem eine tolle Truppe.

Ich habe mir im Vorfeld viel zu viel Klamotten gekauft (das 2. Paar 5.10 - wenn das eine mal nass sein sollte)...meine Sealskin Socken habe ich zu kurz gekauft...nur noch etwas längere Socken....meine rutschen immer in den Schuh ;( usw.

Bei starkem Regen wurde eine einfache Abkürzung gewählt( hat nur 1x stärker geregnet) ...ansonsten gibts bei SIT eine Schönwettergarantie 

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall eine Menge Spaß!!!


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2013)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> ......Gäbe auch noch die Möglichkeit von wasserdichten Überziehern.  Ist echt nicht einfach, sich für wasserdichte Schuhe, Socken oder Überzieher zu entscheiden. Das Problem ist, dass ich prima Schuhe habe, mit einer gute Sohle zum laufen, sind halt nur nicht wasserdicht. Muss man sich echt noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.......



Habe für Regen Gefriertüten dabei, die ich über die Socken ziehe. Die Schuhe werden zwar nass, die Füsse nicht. Allerdings fahren wir selbst und mit Gepäck, da ist so ne Gewichtseinsparung wichtig. Bei Gepäcktranspot kannst du doch die Überzieher locker mit einpacken!


----------



## Colliz1000 (3. Januar 2013)

@Bea5
Super Tip. Ich kenne SiT, tolle Gruppe  War auch unsere erste Adresse, das Problem ist leider, dass die dieses Jahr keinen Alpencross anbieten. Haben wohl momentan interne Probleme. Die sind alle sehr nett, das stimmt, habe schon diverse Kurse und Touren mitgemacht.
Gefriertüten, auch nicht schlecht 
Ich glaube man macht sich auch echt viel zu viele Gedanken über neue Klamotten. 

Nicole


----------



## guckmalhierher (3. Januar 2013)

Bea5 schrieb:


> Hi Nicole,
> 
> ich kann zwar zu Deinen beiden Anbietern nichts sagen, aber ich bin 2011 mit
> SportsIn team (SIT) http://www.sportsinteam.de/reisen/ von Garmisch zum Gardasee gefahren. 2 Level, die sich abds. im gemeinsamen Hotel wieder trafen.
> Ich fahre seit 2008 mal mehr mal weniger MTB...habe mehrere Trainigs absolviert, bin am Berg WIRKLICH die langsamste, aber durch meine Ausdauer habe ich alle Etappen geschafft.



Der normale Alpencross ist für fast jeden zu bewältigen. es wird immer einen Riesehype daraus gemacht, wofür es wirklich keinen Grund gibt.
Klar, ganz unsportlich soll man ja nicht sein, aber wenn man jeden Tag + WE etwas Rad fährst, ist es halb so wild.
Was Klamotten angeht, nimmt man das Zeug mit, was man immer für die Wochenend-Tiuren auch mit nimmt (Regenjacke, Hose, Sealskinzsocken usw.)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. Januar 2013)

Colliz1000 schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema Fahrtechnik zurückzukommen
> Ich finde es echt eine Marktlücke, dass die Alpenüberquerungen mit geringen Kilometern und Geschwindigkeit auch immer gleich heißen, dass man mehr oder weniger nur auf Radwegen dahinrollt.



Das stimmt!   Daher fahr ich inzwischen selbst geplant. Da kann ich für mich das Optimum rausholen.

Ich hab übrigens für Regen so dünne Überzieher dabei. Etwas dickere Schuhe trocknen halt nich unbedingt über Nacht, wenn sie richtig durchweicht sind und am nächsten Tag in nasse Schuhe, igitt... Die wiegen auch nicht viel.


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Januar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das stimmt!   Daher fahr ich inzwischen selbst geplant. Da kann ich für mich das Optimum rausholen.
> 
> Ich hab übrigens für Regen so dünne Überzieher dabei. Etwas dickere Schuhe trocknen halt nich unbedingt über Nacht, wenn sie richtig durchweicht sind und am nächsten Tag in nasse Schuhe, igitt... Die wiegen auch nicht viel.




kann mich der aussage von pfadfinderin nur anschließen. ich bin auch einer der die touren selber plant, mehr flexibilität, freiheiten während der tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> kann mich der aussage von pfadfinderin nur anschließen. ich bin auch einer der die touren selber plant, mehr flexibilität, freiheiten während der tour.



Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich es beim 1. Mal nicht so verkehrt finde, bei einem Veranstalter zu buchen. Hinterher weiß man dann, worauf man beim Selberplanen achten muss und was einem wichtig ist. Und die Geschichte mit dem Gepäcktransport nimmt beim 1. Mal dann auch etwas den Schrecken. Um das zu beurteilen können, würde ich erstmal ne schöne 2-3 Tagestour machen. Ich persönlich hatte mir das im Vorfeld viel schlimmer vorgestellt, als es war. Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen trainiere ich vor einem Cross NIE mit schwerem Rucksack. Wozu soll ich meinen Buckel im Vorfeld schon strapazieren?  Das kommt noch früh genug...


----------



## ritroh (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

im Namen meiner Frau (weil Ladys only  ) möchte ich zu Fahrtwind folgendes sagen:

*Nie wieder!*

Wir hatten 2010 einen Cross gebucht und meine Frau war konditioell zwar die schwächste, hatte aber die geforderten hm/Stunde gem. des angegebenen Levels in den Beinen. Die anderen waren halt schneller. Der Guide hat sich selbst nicht gekümmert und ist mit den stärksten Fahrern vorne lieber Rennen gefahren. Betreuung war für jemand schwächeren unter alles Sau (die besseren Fahrer hatten sicherlich Spaß). Dieses Gerede von "die Gruppe (mind. der Guide) orientiert sich am Schwächsten" blieb nur Gerede. Zudem kannte der Guide die Tour nicht und fuhr nur nach GPS am Lenker.

Zur Fahrtechnik kann ich sagen, dass man mehr Spaß hat, wenn man vorher mit Fahrtechniktraining geübt hat, runter schieben kostet auch richtig Kondition.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es richtig, den ersten Cross mit Veranstalter zu fahren, da kann man viel mehr ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln.

Gruß


----------



## Colliz1000 (6. Januar 2013)

@PFAdpfinderin
Das sehe ich sehr ähnlich. Eine eigene Tour zu planen ist bestimmt super, dass machen wir mit normalen Touren in den Alpen auch mittlerweile. Aber so ein erster Alpencross ist so eine Sache  Da möchten man sich doch erst einmal einzig und alleine um das Training etc. kümmern und nicht noch die Planung der Touren/Hotels etc. Ist so doch etwas entspannter.  Wer weiß, vielleicht wird der nächste Alpencross alleine geplant.

@rithroh
Das hört sich aber nicht schön an  Habe aber Ähnliches schon einmal von Fahrtwind gehört. Da kann ich Deine bessere Hälfte absolut verstehen, das Problem habe ich ja schon bei organisierten Touren. Bei einem Alpencross muss dass noch viel deprimierter sein. Es ist echt traurig, dass es echt wenig richtig gute Guides gibt.

Da werden wir dann wohl eher auf Joko zurückgreifen oder uns noch weiter umhören.

Nicole


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Januar 2013)

also wir hatten bisher bei 4 versch. Fahrtwindtouren Glück mit den Guides! Die waren einfach Spitze! Vielleicht einfach vorher mal erkundigen wer die Tour begleitet!


----------



## mountymaus (8. Januar 2013)

ritroh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...Zur Fahrtechnik kann ich sagen, dass man mehr Spaß hat, wenn man vorher mit Fahrtechniktraining geübt hat, runter schieben kostet auch richtig Kondition...





Das bietet JOKO auch für Alpenüberquerungen an. Ich werde da vom 29.05.-02.06. teilnehmen. Das findet in Österreich statt.

Wir wollen in diesem Sommer wieder an den Gardasee und da geht es ordentlich zur Sache. Hier mal der Link... WARM-UP KURS...


----------



## corsa (8. Januar 2013)

Mach Dir keinen so sorgen um die Klamotten. 
Dann sind die Socken halt mal nass. Daran geht man nicht ein. 

Ich kann Dir nur sagen. Kleien Gruppe und selber. 

Ich bin auch mit ner Gruppe mitgefahren und war der schwächste. Man kämpft nur und bekommt von der Tour sonst nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2013)

corsa schrieb:


> ...war der schwächste. Man kämpft nur und bekommt von der Tour sonst nicht mit.



Das hängt dann evtl. auch von einem selber ab. Ich war bei meinem 1. Cross auch bergauf die langsamste, manchmal die 2. langsamste. Mei, dann müssen die anderen halt warten. Selber schuld, wenns ihnen so pressiert. Da muss dann halt auch evtl. der Guide etwas das Tempo rausnehmen. Die Schnellen sind selber schuld, wenn sie eine Tour buchen, die nicht ihrem Level entspricht.   Dafür war ich bergab die Schnellste, das war dann ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Da hab ich ja auch nicht gemeckert. 
Bezügl. der Strecke. Ich weiß heute noch, 10 Jahre später, wie wir gefahren sind, erkenne Wege wieder und weiß, wo wir übernachtet haben, welche Abschnitte mir gut bzw. weniger gut gefallen haben. Ja langsamer man ist, desto mehr Zeit hat man doch, sich die Gegend anzuschauen?  Und die Strecke kann man sich dann abends vom Guide auf der Karte zeigen lassen (okay, das war noch vor GPS-Zeiten  )

Als Veranstalter kann ich go-alps empfehlen, bei denen bin ich zwar noch keinen Cross gefahren, sondern nur das Warm-Up von der Bike 2x, welches super professionell organisiert war, alles klappte wie am Schnürchen. Und Freunde von mir sind Dauergäste bei deren Alpenüberquerungen und immer begeistert.


----------

